# For sale: Shimano Stella SW10000 Mint!



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

Up for grab is a mint condition Shimano Stella SW10000. The reel had line loaded on it but it was never used. We planed on going for a fishing trip but we never made the trip. Reel has line on it but it will be removed. No marks on the reel. Reel come with Jigging World aluminum ball bearing handle.

Come with box. 

Price is $540 and is negotiable within reason.

Please PM me or email me at [email protected]. You can also contact me at 763-213-6779.

Thank you.


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I am located in Minnesota.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Price reduced: $520 shipped.










Ronn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Up for grab is a mint condition Shimano Stella SW10000. The reel had line loaded on it but it was never used. We planed on going for a fishing trip but we never made the trip. Reel has line on it but it will be removed. No marks on the reel. Reel come with Jigging World aluminum ball bearing handle.
> 
> ...


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Not familiar with those,what size reel might it compare to in size......maybe penn's or even stradic's.......thanks


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

It is comparable in size to Stradic 8000 with a deeper spool.


----------

